# My older chi, Ren is gone.... =*(



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey all, remember when I told you all about Ren? He had the coughing problem and we had to take him to the vet. Well, when we did, they gave us meds for his cough and everything.

Today my dad asked me if I have seen Ren. And I told him the last time I saw him was yesterday. And then he said the most horrible thing "He's dead."

Yesterday, when I went to see him, he was chillin in his bed just looking at me. I knew someting was wrong because he wouldn't get up to greet me. So i just petted him for some minutes and told him I'd be back laterand that I loved him.

I went to look at his lifeless body, and it just made me sick. I can't believe he died. I didn't cry at first, but when I told my bf, I just broke down. And I'm still crying as I type. I just wanted to let you all know...

I'll post pictures of him when I find some. 


RIP Ren- July 31, 1992-June 13, 2005


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi there...

Oh that is terrible, I am very sorry for your loss.

I hope that this little poem helps:


Going Home 

I may look sad
I may act mad
But mostly I’ll be really glad…….
………….…………if you choose me. 
I’ll show you tricks
I’ll bring you sticks
But mostly there’ll be lots of licks……
……………………..if you choose me.

For a photo I will gladly pose
And at your feet I’ll gently doze
But mostly I’ll nuzzle you with my nose……
………………………if you choose me

I’ll always be ready for a chat
On anything from this and that
But mostly I’ll stretch out on the mat………
……………………….if you choose me.

So now the end of all those talks
And thoughts must turn to lovely walks
But mostly there’ll be popping corks………
……………………when you choose me.

Up to the bars my nose I’ll shove
I’ll shower you with endless love
And I will thank the stars above……….
………………………..that you chose me.

At first you may still hear a whine
But very soon my coat will shine
And mostly it’ll be just fine……….
………………………’cos you chose me.

There may be a puddle on the floor
But please do not show me the door
For I will love you evermore……….
……………………….’cos you chose me.

And when it’s time that we must part
On your cheeks those tears will smart
But I will stay in your heart……………
………………………..’cos you chose me.

But now it’s time the truth to tell
For this part you should know full well
That when you thought for me you fell……..

……………………..’twas I chose you!
Dr. S. Ablett, Leicester


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I AM SO SORRY! Thats awful. He has a long happy life I am sure and he knew you loved him thats all that matters. My thoughts are with you at this sad time.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww im so so sorry i cant imagine how you must be feeling now my thoughts are with you


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.((((HUGS)))) I know you gave Ren a wonderful life, and he will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.

RIP Ren.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

*Pictures of Ren*


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

He is beautiful. Farewell Ren


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

rest in peace beautiful boy....


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

He lived a very long life. Im sure he was so happy with you. God bless and rest in peace baby!


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

lecohen said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Oh that is terrible, I am very sorry for your loss.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the beautiful poem... And thank you all for your thoughts at this time. Ren has been buried in our backyard under the shade of the trees... My other dog, a shiba inu named Princess, is sooo sad. I called out to her, but she just sat in a corner of our yard looking real sad.. I think Ren died around 3AM because I heard Princess barking real loud. I think she was trying to tell us...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i wish i could be there to hug you. i was sitting here yesterday thinking about pm'ing you to ask how he was but time got away from me. i am so sorry to hear this news. he lived a long happy life and you cared deeply for him ((hugs)) if you need to talk pm me, i'm here to listen.... in fact we all are.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss  

I moved this to Rainbow Bridge ok?


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> i wish i could be there to hug you. i was sitting here yesterday thinking about pm'ing you to ask how he was but time got away from me. i am so sorry to hear this news. he lived a long happy life and you cared deeply for him ((hugs)) if you need to talk pm me, i'm here to listen.... in fact we all are.


Thank you for thinking of us! I wish there was more we could've done to make his last few years more better. He was a great dog. I'm gonna go down to Michael's to see if I can make him a little remembrance plaque to put over his grave. It's just really hard for me. I was around 8 years old when we got him.

My dad was picking my brother and me up at church(we were getting ready for our first communion). Once I stepped out of the classroom, there was my dad, with a long haired chi. So beautiful... We named him Ren because at that time, Ren & Stimpy was our favorite cartoon.  

But thank you all. I wish we all lived close together so I can give you all hugs! And to personally thank each and everyone of you that has helped me thru this.. 

My :angel13: ... I love you Ren.. :crybaby:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh no!!!  I'm soooo sorry! My prayers are with you!!! :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Ren was beautiful I am so sorry for your loss. He won't be sick or feel pain and you will meet again


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awwww poor ren ..he was so beautiful !! i hope he had a wonderful life .

take care stephanie ! xxx

kisses nat


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

im so sorry,ren was beutiful and as many said you gave him a wonderful happy life full of love so always remeber that.
xxx


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine the pain you must feel. We are all here if you need us  

Thoughts,
Meg


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear this sad news , thinking of you {{{{hugs}}}
I just know Ren did have a wonderful life & knew you loved him with all your heart xxxx

Sara xxx


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

AHHHHH May he rest in peace!!! I am so sorry for your families loss


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

I am so sorry...But I am sure that he had a very good life with you and you loved him so much!


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I am so sorry for you and your family. Ren was very cute. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm just now seeing this. I'm so sorry.  Ren was beautiful and I know you all will miss him very much.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

god im so sorry! Ren rest in peace, and i thought that poem was wonderful made me kind of teary


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I just saw this thread. I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my beloved Tia last November, so I can understand how you feel.

I am sure Ren knew he was loved. [[[[[[hugs]]]]] from Jasmine and me.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh my gosh! I'm so sorry to hear this!! Ren was a beautiful guy and he will be missed. *Big hug* You guys are in our thoughts.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Ren. I am sure you gave him a wonderful life he earned his wings and will be waiting to hand you yours at rainbow bridge. I know the pain and loss you feel I tragically lost my little Goliath. He is also in our yard in the front with an angel as his stone. you know we are all here for you my sympathies


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

RIP dear ren... xxxx


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I just wanna add my sympathies to you. I really am still thinking of you and Ren now. He will rest in peace and like everyone has said Im sure you gave him the best life and most love. just think of the great times and memories you had with him not this bad time. I know it's hard but you will get thru it


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Oh sweety-Im so sorry for you loss -Just remember the beautiful moments you guys had together --he might not be with you but you'll carry his spirit in your heart forever! :wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG I am so sorry for the loss of Ren. He was such a beautiful chi! It sounds like he had a wonderful, long life and was very lucky to have you as his chi mommy.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm sorry to hear this .........but he's now an angel watching over you :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

*OH my*

I am so sorry to hear of your loss i just came to catch up on posts. 
Ren we will all get to meet you while you are waiting for us at rainbow bridge


----------

